# place for outdoor grow



## goatroper5755 (Apr 24, 2015)

hey all i found a good place its hard to get to and far off the beatin path theres is a small stream with nice flat ground about 8"-10"above the water level and good direct sun for atleast 3/4s or more of the day but is what i was wondering how far from the edge of the stream should i plant the little ladys so thay get water but not to much water i am thinkin if i put them close enought i may not have to go in and out of the area as much ill only have to go to fertilize them every few weeks i am figuring 
thanks all


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2015)

To close and they will flood out


----------



## goatroper5755 (Apr 24, 2015)

yup thats why iam askin how far would be good and  still get water and the steam has a bit of a down hill goiniaway from the spot where i want to plant them and it dont look like its ever been flooded in that spot anyway


----------

